# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  نبع ماء حار بتدرجات لونية مذهلة أقرب إلى الخيال

## الوسادة

*



يطلق عليه اسم “نبع الماء الطائر” Fly Geyser أو “نبع ماء المزرعة الطائر” Fly Ranch Geyser لأنه يقع في مزرعة مواشي خاصة يملكها أحد المواطنبين في صحراء Black Rock في ولاية نيفادا الأمريكية. يمكن رؤية هذا النبع الغريب و المميز من الطريق العام و لكن الوصول اليه لا يكون الا بواسطة طريق ترابية كما ان سياج المزرعة عالى و بوابتها مغلقة و مع ذلك يحاول الكثيرون تسلق السياج لرؤية هذا المعلم الغير مألوف عن كثب.










عدد من المنظمات حاولت شراء الأرض و نبع الماء الحار لتحويلها الى محمية و فتحها لعامة الناس و لكن هذه المحاولات باءت بالفشل.
نبع الماء الحار الطائر ما هو الا نتيجة اصطدام الخطأ البشري بقوى ضغط الحرارة الجوفية فهذه الظاهرة ليست طبيعية بالكامل و قد وجدت بالصدفة في عام 1916 أثناء حفر بئر. استمر عمل البئر بشكل طبيعي لعدة عقود و لكن في عام 1964 بدأ الماء الساخن بفعل الحرارة الجوفية بالتسرب و الخروج الى السطح عن طريقة فتحة صغيرة في البئر. المعادن الذائبة بدأت بالارتفاع و التراكم فوق بعضها البعض مشكلة التلة التي يقع عليها نبع الماء، ارتفاع هذه التلة و صل حتى الان ل 1.5 متر و هو آخذ في الازدياد.
الى الان ما زال ضخ الماء مستمرا من النبع و قد بلغ ارتفاعه 1.5 متر في الهواء. يتكون هذا النبع من عدة مصاطب موزعة على مساحة 30 هكتار. 






المعدن الرئيسي المكون لتلة النبع هو ثاني أكسيد الكبريت و هو الذي يعطيه هذا التلون الرائع بالاضافة الى وجود الطحالب الحرارية التي تزدهر في الأوساط الرطبة و الحارة لتعطي تدرجات لونية مبهرة بين الأخضر و الأحمر.
بالاضافة الى نبع الماء الطائر Fly Geyser، يوجد نبعان اضافيان وجدا بنفس الطريقة أحدهما يرتفع مسافة 3 أمتار و يشبه شكل البركان الصغير و الاخر مساو لحجم نبع الماء الطائر، حجم هذان النبعان آخذ في الازدياد تماما مثل نبع الماء الطائر.








*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الصراحه كأنو خيال ،

----------


## فيروز

معقول حقيقة كـأنه خيال  :Bl (5):

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كتير حلو 
عنجد شيء ولا بالاحلام

----------


## محمد العزام

سبحان الله  

هالمناظر لما يتمعن فيها لانسان بتكون اكبر دليل لقدرة رب العالمين

----------


## الوسادة

*شكرا لمروركم أعزائي نورتوا الموضوع و ازدادت حيويته*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

الأرض أيضا لها كلمتها في عالم الجمال .

----------

